# New Orleans



## notfrosh (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about the program at the University of New Orleans? I haven't head anything bad about it but I've not heard a lot about it.


----------



## notfrosh (Apr 21, 2010)

so is it fair to say that nobody knows anything about UNO?


----------



## brittak (Apr 21, 2010)

From what I understand, everything that was known about the program (that it was pretty good, really cheap, and in an amazing city) went out the window with Katrina. If you visit or talk to anyone there, it would be great if you reported back. I'm sure it's a city with a lot of stories that need to be told.


----------



## Malachi (May 4, 2010)

I did UNO as an undergrad.  I loved being in New Orleans as it's a great city rich with culture but I was pretty frustrated with the program.  The equipment wasn't the best and I either got along really well with the faculty or got along terribly with them as they have very different ideas what their roles are.  I was only there one semester after hurricane Katrina before I graduated and it wasn't a good one (but that was largely due to living in the city after it had devasted).  

I've still have friends in New Orleans and one, a guy who was an undergrad with me, is actually back in the grad program now.  He's told me on a number of occasions that he thinks the school is actually far better than it was when I graduated.  He says the equipment is still shoddy and the faculty mixed but the students are a LOT more motivated and that makes a big difference.  I can't vouch personally but I usually trust this guy.  

I applied to UNO as a back-up and got accepted but am going to USC instead.  The main pros I can tell you are that it's very cheap (if you're good, they may end up paying you to go) and it's in a fantastic city in which you can have some very authentic life experiences.  I don't regret my time there but wouldn't exactly reccommend it.


----------

